
FASL: A scripting language for mobile devices - networked
https://mad.cs.fau.de/fasl/
======
brudgers
Bitbucket repository:
[https://bitbucket.org/mad_fau/fasl/](https://bitbucket.org/mad_fau/fasl/)

------
spriggan3
Interesting. But unless there is a way to deploy the application on the phone
directly ...

What I could imaging is, on Android, being able to code on the phone, preview
the application in the app directly, but compile on a compilation server that
will give a link to a build (since APK can be downloaded and installed locally
). I don't see however any advantage with yet another scripting language, when
Javascript and Cordova can be used to achieve that task.

------
ludamad
This is student work from a course, is there continued development? EDIT: from
bitbucket looks not

